# I dont like the new format..



## jpinmaryland (Mar 22, 2005)

The new thing I notice is the new page: Latest Forum Topics or whatever it's called when you open the home page.

First off it is repetitive, its really the same thing that you would find when you go to the forum topic by topic section in the first place. The topical arrangement is what I use and I am accustomed to it and I dont get anything out ofa seperate list of forum topics or whatever.

Moreover, this site already has a problem with screen rebuilds! I know, I am on a broad band connection and most of my favorite websites build themselves in a second or two. This site is noticeably slower, perhaps 4 or 5 sec. not sure. But now you've added another extraneous page between the home page and topics. This simply adds another screen rebuild with more added time.

This is the kind of thing that drives off new membership. Not my theory, just to go to any discussion board about websites. Having longer screeen rebuilds will hurt your chance to grow.

The other thing, is that when you scroll back, say I am on a particular recipe under chicken...When I scroll back using the links at the top of page:

Discuss Cooking>Discuss Cooking Forums>etc


instead of getting back to the list of topics, the first link back is to that **** Latest Forum Topics or whatever it is. Once again another screen rebuild that takes valuable time. So you have added rebuild time onto my surfing as go both into and out of a thread. Not good. 

It's like whoever is working on the website found some new bells and whistles to add to the site, that make it look neater from a designer stand pt. but in reality nothing of substance has been added and you've decreased useability. This too, is a well known website type of problem.

So please, I love the site, but you've added more download time for me and already I am spending less time here. 

why not work on decreasing the time it takes to rebuild the screen? This would be a functional improvement.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 22, 2005)

jp - I will pass on your concerns to the site owner.  Your explanation will help him in understanding what is going on. 

I have broadband and my pages load very fast.  So I'm not sure what the problem is.  Unless you need to defrag, clear your cookies, and just do a regular/routine system clean up.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 22, 2005)

Gosh, JP , WE are ALL hving to Adjust to these new changes, as in all things in life, It is "human Nature" to resist (however, I agree, with Kitchenelf, perhaps, you PC needs (de-frag, etc. Also I feel, We ALL need to"voice our opinions" That's Why DC is Soon to be #1!!!!! Vote 5 Stars!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## htc (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll echo what JP said about the Latest Forum Topics being somewhat of a waste. I often do find that page redundant since I can find that info other places, quicker and more accurately. Though I don't see a change in how fast my pages are loading.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 22, 2005)

Geeze - this ain't rocket science ....

If you don't like the DC homepage (with the latest forum activity list) and want to go directly into the forums page ... change your link!

You can do this one of two ways:

1. Right-Click on where you have your link to DC (which is probably www.discusscooking.com - the new home page) and click on "Properties" ... then add "/forums/index.php?" .... so the URL reads: www.discusscooking.com/forums/index.php?

2. Delete your current DC link, then go to www.discusscooking.com/forums/index.php? and click on "Favorites" and then click on "add"


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2005)

Great advice Michael!

I, for one, love that new page now. I didn't like it at first, but after a little while I got used to it and now I love it. It makes it much easier for me to see what is new at a glance.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 22, 2005)

Michael - double duh - that's what I did too.  Thanks for taking the time to explain things here - I have dubbed MJ "handyman" and I will dub you "Mr. Informative"


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Michael for that tip! I've been offline for close to a month now, and what do I encounter when I log back on? Everything looks different! That index page was getting on my nerves until I got your tip! It feels much more familiar now! Thanks again!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2005)

Personally I LOVE the "Latest Forum Topics". I went directly to this topic from it.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 23, 2005)

it may be easy to change the page if you dont like it; but this does not mean that everyone will do so. Or that everyone will know how to do so. Or that everyone wants to spend time to do so.

people use the internet because it's fast and easy, they may not want to reconfigure stuff. 

I dont know why my screen rebuilds are so long on this site. the problem doesnt seem to occur on other sites though....anyone else?


----------



## GB (Mar 23, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> it may be easy to change the page if you dont like it; but this does not mean that everyone will do so.


 If people do not choose to do so then that is their option. The option is there though and it is up to each individual user to set it up the best way for them.



			
				jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> Or that everyone will know how to do so.


Michael spent the time to write out multiple ways it can be done. He was kind enough to do this for the benefit of the people who did not already know. This is a very friendly and helpful group of people. If someone has a question then they can post it and plenty of people will jump on and lend a hand.



			
				jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> Or that everyone wants to spend time to do so.


It really doesn't take any time to change. Maybe 3 seconds at most if you are moving slowly.

I am not sure why your pages are loading so slowly, but I suspect it is computer specific. I had talked with many other people and none of them (myself included) notice the pages taking any extra time to load. Mine pop up right away with no hesitation. Have you run a program to scan your hard drive for spyware lately? That might be a good first step.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2005)

As a geek and a person that builds computers in his spare time I can honestly say its JPs computer that is the problem with load times. I would recommend that JP follow the above instructions that Elf gave.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2005)

jp - it is purely up to you if you want to change the bookmark opening page - it's VERY easily done - like GB said - 3 seconds if you take your time.

I have broadband - my pages load VERY fast - but they do load slowly IF I need to clean up and delete my files, clean my cache, defrag, etc.  And some sites took more time than others, just depends on how much info is on there.  But once clean it will run much faster.  You might need to do a spyware check - that will REALLY slow things down.  

All anyone has to do here is ask - and someone will answer.  

If you don't want to change your bookmark to this page then there's really nothing anyone can do.  

Have you tried performing a really good system clean lately?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 23, 2005)

My Grandpa had a couple of expressions he liked to use that would seem to fit here: 

"You can lead a horse to water but you can't make 'em drink."

"Some folks would complain if they were hung with a new rope."


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 28, 2005)

How did gramps describe it when people expect everyone else to do it exactly they do it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 28, 2005)

My grandfather would say "quit complaining, there are more imporatant things in life. Challange yourself and make it work for you. If it works for the masses then why not you?" Then he would smack me in the back of the head and say "Be a man!"


----------



## wasabi (Mar 28, 2005)

*The last time I checked, we have the freedom of speech. I don't know about anyone else, but I prefer to be my own person, not a cookie cutter person following the masses blindly with "YES SIR". Why have a "Forum Help and Ideas" page where people would be afrad to speak up for fear of retribution? Come on, we all have a voice in this forum. Let us all be heard, please.*


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2005)

No one is saying you need to "blindly follow the masses with YES SIR". No one is saying you can not voice your opinions. The fact remains that the forum has a new format and we are not going back to the way it was. The majority of the people here think this is a wonderful change. For those that do not like it, we have tried to offer suggestions on how we can make it better for you. You can chose to try those options or not. That is completely up to you. I, for one, sure hope you at least give the suggestions a try.

jpinmaryland, no one is telling you to do it exactly how everyone else does it. As a matter of fact we have given you suggestion for the exact opposite. We suggested you change your bookmark to the page you would prefer to open when you come to the site. This is an easy change to make that would solve one of your issues. There were even instructions posted for multiple ways of doing this. If you need help then feel free to PM me and I will be happy to walk you through it to make it more user friendly for you.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 28, 2005)

JP, hang with us and take it easy! I hated the change and I b*tched a lot but it turns out that this an extremely user friendly place. I'm computer illiterate, if I can figure it out so can you! Don't be afraid to ask for help!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 29, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> How did gramps describe it when people expect everyone else to do it exactly they do it?


 
Oh, he would probably break out the story about the college professor and the mental patient.

Seems that one day a very prominent Physics professor, top in his field, was on his way to a lecture at a college where they were going to pay him lots of money for his lecture, when he gets a flat tire beside a mental hospital. He get's out, jacks the car up, and begins removing the lug nuts. He removes the first one and lays it down on the ground. Then, as he begins to remove the second one he kicks the first one and it rolls into the storm drain. 

A voice over his shoulder says, "You know, if you turned your hub cap upside down you could put your lug nuts in it and you wouldn't lose them."

Well, looking over his shoulder and seeing the voice came from a patient the professor dismisses his advice and proceedes as he was. By the time he has removed all 5 lug nuts and replaced the tire with the spare ... he's managed to kick all of the lug nuts down the drain. As he stands there scratching his head wondering what to do - again comes the voice from behind him ....

"You know, you could take 1 lug nut off each tire and that would hold the tire on so that you could drive to the garage a couple of miles down the road and get more lug nuts."

What did this loonie know? So, the professor proceeds to walk to the garage, get some lug nuts, and walks back. He get's them on and drives away ... late for his lecture, and lost the fee he was going to be paid to deliver it."

Moral of the story: Even a "wise" man can learn something from a "fool".


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 29, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> My Grandpa had a couple of expressions he liked to use that would seem to fit here:
> 
> "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make 'em drink."
> 
> "Some folks would complain if they were hung with a new rope."


 
*My grandpa always said that you can lead a horse to water but you can't lead a horticulture!"*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 29, 2005)

Rumplestiltskin said:
			
		

> My grandpa always said that you can lead a horse to water but you can't lead a horticulture!


 
I've got to remember that one!


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess gramps never designed web pages for a mass market, huh?

BTW: rumplestiltskin; that quote is from Dorothy Parker.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 29, 2005)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> BTW: rumplestiltskin; that quote is from Dorothy Parker.


 
*Looks like Gramps was a plagiarist. There is a dark horse lurking somewhere in most families.*


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 30, 2005)

I think the quote was from a TV show that Ms. Parker was on...the game was to use the word in a sentence and the word they gave her was: horticulture. "you can lead a horse to water but you can't lead a whore to culture.." something like that.

Probably a prearranged gag for tv, this was like in the 1950s I guess.

I think Jennifer Jason Leigh did a recent movie about Dorothy Parker. I bet there is a website where you can get more quotes from Parker.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 30, 2005)

here is one site to get you started;



http://www.workinghumor.com/quotes/dorothy_parker.shtml



the actual quote was "you can lead a horticulture but you cant make her think”


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2005)

I had a post some time ago over this very same bon mot by Miss Parker.  Another one of her famous ones was "Men don't make passes at girls who wear glasses."  

But I think my very favorite of hers was when a friend mentioned a mutual acquaintance who was rather short, describing him as a horse's a$$.  Miss Parker demurred, saying, "You mean a pony's a$$."


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 31, 2005)

or what about "If all the ladies who attended the Yale prom were laid end to end...?"


----------



## wasabi (Mar 31, 2005)

I like that one too.


----------

